# New ,Image Clip, laser transfer, paper



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

Has anyone used the new Image Clip laser transfer paper? Its made so
you do't have to worry about contour cutting on light colors.
It leaves no borders around graphics after you press them on from
a large sheet. No residue from the paper on shirt. Only where the graphics
go.
Anyone try it? Sounds like a great paper.
Paperranch I think has it and Phototrans does too.


Im looking to buy a new color laser printer for transfers and wonder how that
paper is working.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

do a search on the forum..Infortum has does a long post on his results with imageclip


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> do a search on the forum..Infortum has does a long post on his results with imageclip


Yes a forum search will be the best way to any topic. Charles, if I may correct your post my handle is lnfortun.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

infortun...correct way...the post was my fingers working out of sync with my brain...an often experienced process!!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> infortun...correct way...the post was my fingers working out of sync with my brain...an often experienced process!!!


Hi Charles,

Let's try it again. It is LNFORTUN. I know the lower case "L" looks like a upper case "I". Anyhow it is listed with my post.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Let's try it again. It is LNFORTUN. I know the lower case "L" looks like a upper case "I". Anyhow it is listed with my post.


Oh, hello there Mr. Luis N. Fortun! I thought all along that your handle was INFORTUN also.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Humm...sure looked like an 'I' but had I looked at your name 'Luis', even I might have got it correct...!!


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

Image clip appears to be very hit and miss. There are a lot of issues associated with this method. I'm having major problems trying to get a decent print on a white tee. The paper to the shirt at times---other times you get only have an image. Bought my transfer paper from Coastal----they definitely need to provide much better instructions ortherwise this will be a complete failure.


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

Image clip appears to be very hit and miss. There are a lot of issues associated with this method. I'm having major problems trying to get a decent print on a white tee. The paper sticks to the shirt at times---other times you get only half an image. Bought my transfer paper from Coastal----they definitely need to provide much better instructions ortherwise this will be a complete failure.


----------



## shirtshopz (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been using Image Clip for the last couple of months and I am switching back to TechniPrint until I can find something better. Sometimes it works great, sometimes not. I'm tired of holding my breath every time I peel back the paper, and at twice the cost of the TechniPrint, I'm not sure it's worth it. I do mostly heat transfers and vinyl, some sublimation (but not on t-shirts). I use an Oki C5500. Anyone out there have a transfer paper they swear by?


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah its a hit and sometimes miss for me as well. my imageclip usually doesn't transfer at the start of when i peel the paper off the red paper. but as it goes half way through the peel it gets better. so in the end i get one quarter ruin transfer and the other 3 quarter good transfer. i have no idea how to fix that...it needs more testing on my part to get the right settings. 

imho, imageclip is VERY temperature sensitive. so make sure you have an even temperature. i was wondering if there is any conductor that is able to absorb the temperature and distribute evenly across its surface thus minimising any variations in temp. im not sure if im making sense but if anyone knows wat im talking about and has an idea of the existence of such an item, pls do share.


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

I've given up any hope of using imageclip---I've used up nearly a whole pack just trying to get a decent print. I have tried everything---even varying the temperatures. This product is deeply flawed and is an over-promise. It might work for small images, but no way does it work for full size images. My recommendation---save your money. This one's a definite rip-off.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys, if you search the heat press section for Imageclip you will find many posts related to your problems. LNFORTUN has used it successfully.


----------



## thanhpham (Mar 25, 2008)

shirtshopz said:


> I have been using Image Clip for the last couple of months and I am switching back to TechniPrint until I can find something better. Sometimes it works great, sometimes not. I'm tired of holding my breath every time I peel back the paper, and at twice the cost of the TechniPrint, I'm not sure it's worth it. I do mostly heat transfers and vinyl, some sublimation (but not on t-shirts). I use an Oki C5500. Anyone out there have a transfer paper they swear by?


hi friend,

iam using OkiC5600n with "Tpaper" (a kind of transfer paper) but this can only work on light shirt and the quality is not good, ink fading especially when printing full size image/ artwork.

Do you meet the same problems? iam thinking of changing the paper. Could you recommend me some brand paper and name of the sellers? is TechniPrint is a good one? it is for inkjet or laser printer like Oki? 

Thank you very much.
Thanh


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

I was using Techniprint but haven't done any heat transfers for a couple of months. I have decided to go the laser transfer route but trying to decide on the right printer/paper combo. I want to make a big push for market share in my city and have the backing of prominent people in the city but I don't want to make a move until I am comfortable with my product offering.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Image clip has its uses. If you get a good poly cover in step 1 you should get a good transfer. I make mostly distressed images and they are very forgiving in that any non poly covered areas add even more character tot he distressing. However, I would not recommend Image Clip for any solid colored large image transfers where a very consistent color coverage is required. Also, I got a bunch on sale for only .38/sheet including shipping. I stocked up! I see that it is still on sale, though only in the 11 x 17 size here: Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses & Accessories, Heat Transfer Vinyl & Screen Printing Machines - Imprintables Warehouse.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

thanhpham said:


> ...is TechniPrint is a good one? it is for inkjet or laser printer like Oki?


I have used Techniprint 4.0 with your Okidata laser printer. Techniprint is for laser printers only, not for inkjet. Choose Labels2 paper setting. Works great! 

The Oki Lasers give very bright colors.
Here is a link to the printing/pressing instructions...
http://www.bestblanks.com/media/Techni_Print4.0.pdf


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

cbs1963 said:


> Hey guys, if you search the heat press section for Imageclip you will find many posts related to your problems. LNFORTUN has used it successfully.


I think Luis and another two members of the forum have had great success with image clip.
So far. I have tried, and wasted a lot of t-shirts and paper, obviously. 
Still have an unopened 100 sheets package siting in my office.


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't get your hopes up. ImageClip is a rip-off because the instructions are so incredibly brief (and lame), plus they don't really work. I also really don't think anybody actually tested this on a heat press. That whole ImageClip system is a cluster**** and a complete waste of money.

I defy anyone out there that can claim this "borderless" paper actually works for them. Like I said---been there----done that---we outta here!


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't use it a lot but it works fine for me although it took a while to get it down. It's all in the wrist with this stuff!

Read the archives. There are steps and settings in there that you should try.


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you insane??? Dude, you need to put down the bong. Nothing in my post warrants a tricky link that sells Tshirts to pot heads. What's that about anyway?---old dudes still living in communes in Woodstock (the first one) smokin' fatties????-----I thought you were here to help.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Sigh. September still hasn't ended, has it?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I just want to balance out what Canigou is saying. I read every IC how-to post on this forum, gathering very detailed instructions from successful users of IC. Their techniques have worked for me and as a result, I have made many thousands of dollars over the summer and fall using this paper. Again, it still has its limitations, but once you figure it out, it is a great product.


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

Like I said, we need some clarity. If you ask readers to go to a specific link as a resource, please direct us with a link instead of a new search that someone may or may not remember. I read so much hear-say on this site that I'm spending countless hours just trying to get a straight answer. Frankly, I was hoping that someone out there actually might have some definitive answers. Thank you for trying in your limited way---I'm sure you meant well. Now, I have a business to run......


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Sigh. September still hasn't ended, has it?


It seems it hasn't, and the global warm is just turning it worse


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Canigou said:


> Like I said, we need some clarity. If you ask readers to go to a specific link as a resource, please direct us with a link instead of a new search that someone may or may not remember. I read so much hear-say on this site that I'm spending countless hours just trying to get a straight answer. Frankly, I was hoping that someone out there actually might have some definitive answers. Thank you for trying in your limited way---I'm sure you meant well. Now, I have a business to run......


Well this is done just for the sake of helping others, sometimes we do know a topic is/was discussed, then people say look for it, you'll find it.
Sometimes we have not the time to look for a link, because we have business to run too.
We are not here to give straight answer to your requirements.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

What's funny is that he may have a point. My first instinct was to go outside and shout "*Get off my lawn you damn kids!*". Lol!

Don't waste any more time feeding the trolls. They just come back for more. 



marcelolopez said:


> It seems it hasn't, and the global warm is just turning it worse


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

Canigou said:


> Are you insane??? Dude, you need to put down the bong. Nothing in my post warrants a tricky link that sells Tshirts to pot heads. What's that about anyway?---old dudes still living in communes in Woodstock (the first one) smokin' fatties????-----I thought you were here to help.


I think the "hashing" that their products are referring to has nothing to do with hashish or drugs. It seems to be some kind of outdoor socializing and walking thing combined with beer.

"...Hashing is an exhilaratingly fun combination of running, orienteering, and partying, where bands of harriers and harriettes chase hares on eight-to-ten kilometer-long trails through town, country, and desert, all in search of exercise, camaraderie, and good times. "

From link here...
What is Hashing?


----------



## Didyal10 (Feb 7, 2008)

Any body knowes about WoW Transfer Paper. I need to work on dark apparel. Any feed back?


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

Never mind.

What ever happened to the "Promise Keepers?" where grown men showed up in stadiums and hugged each other promising to be better fathers and husbands while shedding crocodile tears? What does that have to do with getting a clean image using ImageClip paper??? Signed,
Confused
PS I'm not voting for McCain but I'm still hitching a ride on his straight talk express.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetime”

Go catch some trout young whippersnapper!


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

I quit, but I get it


----------



## charmthepi (Sep 10, 2008)

videorov said:


> Has anyone used the new Image Clip laser transfer paper? Its made so
> you do't have to worry about contour cutting on light colors.
> It leaves no borders around graphics after you press them on from
> a large sheet. No residue from the paper on shirt. Only where the graphics
> ...


i'm definately no expert but i've been useing image clip paper and i luv it! in my opinion, it gets 2 thumbs up! i wonder if they make it for darks also??? anyone know?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Canigou,
I am sorry that you feel that people are not giving you straight answers, and it didn't help that I was off at a horse show vending last week. I am just getting caught up on the forums and saw your post. Here are the EXACT instructions that I printed out and followed very carefully in order to have success with ImageClip, I hope this helps!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t25198.html#post160268


----------



## teebag (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been using imageclip for about 2 months. It took some playing around with and some wasted paper but I finally got it down. The methods that were posted by other users did not work for me. I was able to get it to work like this

250-260 for 15 seconds for first press. EXTREMELY light pressure. Sometimes it didn't even feel like it was locking down it was so light. 

for the t-shirt I then go about 375 for 10, lift up my press for 5, for back on for 5 and peel hot. It works every time. I have done full 8.5 x11 images, small images, you name it. There is 

Temperature is the key. If I do the first press at 245, i will have polymer specks, but if I do it at 252, no specks. 

Good luck


----------



## Canigou (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the well valued advice. I suspect a lot of these presses have huge differences in temperatures. I use a GeoKnight Jet Press 12 and the knobs (and operational temperature "gages") are incredibly flimsy and cheaply made. There is NO excuse for this. I'll never buy anything from them again, if I can help it.

I'm going to try your method today and report back. I very much appreciate your posting.


----------



## teebag (Oct 29, 2008)

I am in the same boat with the heat press but I am making due. I do use a digital thermometer which has helped me maintain consistency.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, Iknow it works and feels great because I watched it being done in Atlanta by conde. I am getting closer. Once I get the right settings I am going to rig a device to that particular press that zaps anyone who trys to touch it. I use a samsung and wonder if IC testing was all done with OKI. The samples I brought back transfered beautiful on several lighter color shirts including columbia blue. I beleive this product is a real good one and am going to get it right. I understand you shouldn't have to use up so much paper in the learning curve but believe the end results will be worth it. the tech rep at conde said he would take as much time working with me as it took to get it right. This is not a Conde promo, just repeating what he told me at the show. I'm sure others will do the same. Haven't called him yet because we are wanting to get this on our own. The 1st transfer is the key. the samples I brought back went on perfect without really hitting any exact times or temps - just close.

Rick


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

let me try and help you guys out as it's not that difficult to get it right, i supply (not advert) and use the paper for ourselves so i now what works best. here we go;








light pressure and correct heat on the first process is the key to it that is why you are finding it hit n miss, we have 2 presses for this although you can use one press to do the first priocess then increase the heat to do the final pressing

1) pre heat garment 5 - 10 seconds at normal temps say 180c

2) place image and clip sheet together with light pressure for 20 secodns at 100c and peel while hot, very important part of the process is this so you may ahve to jiggle your pressure and heat a bit. dont forget even a new press could be up to 10c out. works best with cushion bed type not metal to metal types.

3) place imaging sheet face down on tee press heavy pressure for 25 seconds at around 190c and peel while hot

you can soften image a bit more by re fusing with silicone release for say 10 seconds and then you have the perfect process.

please note its the process that you are using that is not quite right and because pressue and temp are inconsistencies this is what youy have to work aorund to get the results.

works for us, everytime. good luck


----------



## RobertTSS (Dec 4, 2009)

videorov said:


> Has anyone used the new Image Clip laser transfer paper? Its made so
> you do't have to worry about contour cutting on light colors.
> It leaves no borders around graphics after you press them on from
> a large sheet. No residue from the paper on shirt. Only where the graphics
> ...



Good product that we also sell. ImageClip for Dark and ImageClip for lights are both self-weeding laser transfer papers. There is no cutting, however, they are two-step products. (no different than any other transfer as most people don't consider that when you use a plotter cutter, it's a 2nd step  ) 

One really needs to experiment and tune in their equipment to the ImageClip papers but once you dial in the printer/heat press etc., you'll be very pleased with your results.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Its been 12 months since the last post on this paper is it getting any better??

Or the instructions getting better??


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

the paper works fine once you have sorted out your machinery. feel free to contact me if you are having issues and i will walk you through it


----------

